# Hunting Land For Lease Near Vidalia Ga



## Elwood (Feb 18, 2009)

This area of SE Georgia is a vast agricultural area consisting of Peanuts, Soybeans, Cotton and other, plus an abundance of water. 

These properties have a good Deer population but have an extreme Turkey population.


1000 Acre tract @ $18.00 per acre, big fields and mixed woods, lots of water. Great Deer/Turkey population also Ducks, Doves and Hogs. Has Double Wide Trailer available but not included in lease cost.

500 Acre tract @ $15.00 per acre, mostly Pine with thick creek bottoms and scattered Oaks. Surrounded by agriculture and restricted hunting property.
Single wide Trailer with screen porch available but not included in lease cost.

200 Acre tract @ $15.00 per acre, large Soybean field with a small stand of Pine/Hdwd. This property is also surrounded by agriculture.

Landowner will manage and maintain plots and stands on the 1000 and 500 acre tracts.

All leases are year round use and all game.

Pictures are available at; www.kempplantation.com

Contact: sepauley@comcast.net


----------



## dieseldanga (Feb 28, 2009)

*P.m. sent*

P.m. sent


----------

